# Best Video editing software?



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 13, 2012)

I just had old family films which I had put on video from the original film 12 years ago, transferred from tape to DVD. Anyone had experience with video editing software and have any recommendations? this site reviews a bunch: Video Editing Software Review 2012 | Best Video Editor Software | Video Editing - TopTenREVIEWS
These are consumer packages. Adobe has another package that is 4 times more expensive. 
Does it matter that I need to pull the video from a DVD to edit or are these packages all geared toward film from a camera input?


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris,

I can't tell you which is the best, but I have had very negative experiences using Windows Live Movie Maker and the stripped down version of Roxio. Final Cut Pro is highly recommended, but very expensive. 

I encourage you look for reviews by CNET, PC Mag and other review sources rather than the "top ten review" sites. I discovered many "top ten" rating sites are often operated by the very companies whose products they are listing in the top slots and function as a covert marketing tool. This is true for many of the web hosting top ten comparison sites as well as for other products.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 13, 2012)

Sony Vegas Studio is the best, but it costs around $600.

They have a cut down version of the software available on Amazon for around $50-$60. I haven't had the chance to thoroughly test it since I haven't done much filming this summer, but it was very impressive from what I saw. Link to the software is below.


Amazon.com: Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 11 Production Suite: Software


Adobe Premier Pro is good as well, but is not friendly to a newbie. Plus there's the $400 price tag.

P.S: Final Cut Pro is done after the next edition comes out (X I believe). So if you're willing to deal with used copies of software, the prices should reduce pretty nicely for apple products.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 15, 2012)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> P.S: Final Cut Pro is done after the next edition comes out (X I believe). So if you're willing to deal with used copies of software, the prices should reduce pretty nicely for apple products.



What is happening with Final Cut Pro? I had not heard about it being phased out. Are you aware of any plans for a replacement product?

I agree, Adobe Premier Pro is not very friendly, but it is effective.


----------



## thbslawson (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure here, but it seems you don't need super pro grade software, just to be able to produce something nice and clean looking, am I correct? Most of your high-dollar editing softwares are going to be very time-consuming to learn and cumbersome to work with until you master them. If you're just looking to put together something clean and neat without a lot of fuss I'd simply recommend either iMovie (free with Mac), or Movie Maker (PC). Both are user friendly and take very little time to learn. With them you can produce some very nice results.


----------

